# Unusual Comb - Worker one side, drone the other, queen cell in the middle



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Worker cells on one side with queen cell on wax foundation:



Drone cells on the other with peekaboo hole to the queencell:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What a weird comb. Even on a foundation frame they will sometime draw the
drone cells too. There is no way to control their thinking. Maybee one side decided
to build the worker cells while the other side decided that they needed some drone cells
too. Why not put them all together on the same frame, will do. I wonder how they decide
to communicate this point across without somebee mess up on this process? This is an outer
frame, right.


----------

